#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-05
<cprofitt> good evening Vantrax
<cprofitt> I am still not getting email from the list -- I always find out about our meetings my doing /topic
<Vantrax> hrm
<Vantrax> taking a peak now
<Vantrax> your in the list
<pleia2> cprofitt: hm, why are you in digest mode?
<pleia2> you're a board member :) don't you want to get the emails more quickly than a week?
<cprofitt> pleia2, I changed from digest mode...
<cprofitt> not sure why it is still in digest
<cprofitt> I made that change two or three weeks ago
<BiosElement-AFK> Hmm...I wonder where my other xchat session went...
<pleia2> cprofitt: the last email was on the 1st, you didn't get it?
<cprofitt> no --
<Vantrax> hrm
<Vantrax> how was everything last week, I was away on training all week
<cprofitt> Are there any agenda items for tomorrow?
<pleia2> I should add some
<Zachk18> akgraner_, welcome
<akgraner_> Zachk18, thanks!!
<akgraner_> :-)
<Zachk18> akgraner, first time or...............
<akgraner> I'm in and out of here.. I think it is an awesome project...
<akgraner> I want to free up some time to help.. but so far all I can seem to do is watch and tell people about it...sigh
<akgraner> and speaking of time.. out the door I go.. kids to school and all...;-)
<pleia2> hm, has anyone been working with Zachk18?
<pleia2> I am sure he means well, but joining and asking all our regulars whether they need help is kinda odd
<paultag> o/
<paultag> Zachk is a prospective to the UBT
<paultag> not one of mine
<paultag> mine behave well :P
<paultag> I have had to deal with him. I told him to leave or join with the Young Users group of the UBT. I know Silver_Fox_ leads that group. We are hands on, I have already raised that issue within the UBT
<paultag> Don't be afraid to tell him off pleia2, he can take it. He is an "Adult" this year.
<paultag> He might think this is a support channel, why no be a bit more clear about the objectives here pleia2?
<paultag> ( to him, you are already clear to the rest of the world (
<pleia2> well, he's already upset at me because I kept telling him not to use his away script here
<paultag> sed /d (/d )/g
<paultag> pleia2, I'll have a chat with him next time he is online. Sorry about this, I'll deal with it
<pleia2> paultag: no problem :) thank you
<paultag> sure, no problem :)
<akgraner> bodhi_zazen, ping
<akgraner> bodhi_zazen, open week is around the corner, and pleia2 suggested that you might want to give a class on -beginners
<akgraner> :-D
<bodhi_zazen> I could be talked into it akgraner
<pleia2> akgraner: that's a yes! quick, put it on the schedule :)
<akgraner> bodhi_zazen, on I'm penciling you in then...:-D
<akgraner> but seriously...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep  take a look at the schedule there are still some slots left..:-)
<doctormo> What is the exciting schedualed thing?
<pleia2> doctormo: ubuntu open week session on ubuntu-beginners
<doctormo> Ah ok
<pleia2> doctormo: would you be interested in doing on giving tips about teaching ubuntu in a classroom?
<doctormo> I have a loose set of tips, but nothing strong enough to teach others.
<pleia2> ok
<bodhi_zazen> sweet, thanks akgraner
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!! anymore suggestions...
<akgraner> bodhi_zazen, oh I need a bio from you as well..:-D!  Please and Thank You!
<bodhi_zazen> Will my wiki page do ?
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/BodhiZazen
<bodhi_zazen> oops :(
<bodhi_zazen> https://launchpad.net/~bodhi.zazen
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BodhiZazen
<doctormo> pleia2: Maybe after my second "semester" of teaching classes I'll be more sure footed about teaching others how to teach.
<pleia2> doctormo: ok, next time then :)
<doctormo> You know me, I wouldn't refuse putting my foot in my mouth unless I thought it was a shoe-in.
 * pleia2 grins
<akgraner> bodhi_zazen, :-) yep..
<akgraner> bodhi_zazen, where are you located...  trying to figure out what time is best to pencil you in at?
<akgraner> DOH!  it's on the wiki...
 * akgraner smacks head on keyboard...
 * akgraner mumbles something about it being a Monday... :-/
 * pleia2 hugs akgraner 
<pleia2> that's ok, I just thought "wait, what day is it? oh no, it's far too early in the week to be wondering this!"
<pleia2> it's going to be a long week :)
 * akgraner hugs pleia2   
<akgraner> whew so glad it's not just me feeling that way...
<akgraner> we start cooking Friday for the wedding on Saturday...
<akgraner> o.O I'm going to lose my mind...
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> akgraner: You had a wedding?
<akgraner> doctormo, my niece is getting married this weekend
<Zachk18> akgraner, that's awesome!
<doctormo> akgraner: Send on my congratulations.
<akgraner> I will... thank you
<akgraner> :-)
<Zachk18> Lns, welcome
<Lns> hi Zachk18
<pleia2> doctormo: our meeting is in about an hour - will you be around to update us on your progress with BiosElement's workflow document?
<Zachk18> ooh...meeting?
<bodhi_zazen> akgraner: Best time for me is UTC 22:00 - 00:00
<akgraner> does the day matter
<doctormo> pleia2: I will be
<pleia2> ok good :)
<doctormo> I'll be following BiosElement's advice and making a whole heap of stuff advisory, at least until I can get some personal tools sorted out far into the future.
<doctormo> That way, maximum people can join in
<BiosElement> Great to hear doctormo. We can always add things as people need them later.
<doctormo> I figured I'd just need a few days to think it through, sorry for the conflict BiosElement
<BiosElement> Oh it's fine doctormo
<cprofitt> hello pleia2
<cprofitt> are we in #ubuntu-meeting or here?
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen, doctormo -- #ubuntu-meeting or here?
<bodhi_zazen> meeting =)
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen, who is controlling the meetings now?
<cprofitt> or should I plan on doing that?
<pleia2> I like it when cprofitt chairs :)
<cprofitt> lol
<doctormo> OK up and at em
<pleia2> ugh, looks like I won't be back for the rest of the meeting, server down and I have to do an emergency restoration
<pleia2> work--
<cprofitt> pleia2, I am doing that remotely as well... joy!
<bodhi_zazen> ugg, hope it is fixed fast pleia2
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-06
<doctormo> Well that was an interesting meeting, i feel like I've been bullied into submission on the grounds of compromise, with no actual compromise motioned.
<BiosElement> +1
<cprofitt> doctormo, I teach you Moodle you teach me asciisdocs
<cprofitt> that was the compromise
<doctormo> So my current status is: I will learn moodle from cprofit and we'll do a swap. Then we'll decide what to do about it all and how we can move forwards.
<cprofitt> yes.
<doctormo> cprofitt: Oh I thought you just suggested that out of scope, not in the meeting motions.
<cprofitt> and we may move forward initially with Moodle and bring your idea along as more management is needed
<cprofitt> I did suggest that out of scope
<doctormo> cprofitt: Do we have  date for you learning asciidoc?
<cprofitt> doctormo, not yet... let me finish another conversation thread then I can open my calendar
<pleia2> so does this mean we're still going to hold off on course development?
<doctormo> pleia2: I'm not holding off, the question is why everyone else is.
<doctormo> pleia2: At the least we can be making plans in the wiki and writing text courses.
<pleia2> doctormo: I was waiting for your workflow doc from BiosElement so I knew how to use bzr+asciidoc :)
<doctormo> We can always copy and paste them into whatever, because it's CC.
<BiosElement> Aye doctormo I told pleia2 to hold off until I was sure what we were doing.
<pleia2> I mean, I could just keep doing .odt
<pleia2> maybe I should?
<doctormo> pleia2: please do
<doctormo> pleia2: At least until we've got things settled.
<doctormo> Things can always be moved around.
<pleia2> ok
<cprofitt> pleia2, I can train both you and doc with Moodle
<doctormo> pleia2: Although it'll be helpful later on if everything is written to the same basic step, introduction, lecture/overview, demonstration and then practical hands on.
<pleia2> doctormo: of course
<pleia2> cprofitt: that would be great :)
<cprofitt> So... date/time
<doctormo> Indeed
<cprofitt> booting up main machine with calendar now...
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> goog_cal++
<doctormo> I think I'm going to be out of comission for a few days, looks like I'm getting sick and it's starting with a splitting headache.
 * pleia2 hugs doctormo 
<doctormo> thanks, nice new virtual hugs mean you won't catch it ;-D
<pleia2> :)
<cprofitt> this week - any night other than tomorrow night...
<cprofitt> how does that work for you guys?
<doctormo> sounds good, any night except tomorrow and wednesday for me
<cprofitt> Thursday or Friday good for you pleia2 ?
<pleia2> wouldn't that mean admitting I have no life? :)
<pleia2> either one is fine
<Vantrax> hard to get to the meetings now, im stuck driving to work usually.
<pleia2> Vantrax: we're still trying to move them around, got complaints from europe folks we were having them too late so we had to bump a couple earlier
<cprofitt> doctormo, Thursday or Friday better for you?
<pleia2> lets shoot for friday, give doctormo plenty of time to get well :)
<cprofitt> k
<Vantrax> Ill do what i can to make em
<cprofitt> Friday at 9pm EST?
<cprofitt> EDT I mean
<Vantrax> I also need to get some course streams finalised so I can create the categories in moodle so i can configure the links in the menu to point to them.
<doctormo> Hey Vantrax
<pleia2> ok
<doctormo> Vantrax: Where the rolls and other images I posted useful for you in that task?
<Vantrax> yep
<cprofitt> how do we want to do the 'voice' part?
<Vantrax> its all good context
<cprofitt> or do we want to use IRC and screen share or some such?
<Vantrax> ellumenate could work
<doctormo> cprofitt: so long as it's usable on Ubuntu with a preference for FOSS.
<cprofitt> Vantrax, does that cost anything?
<Vantrax> nope
<doctormo> http://lwn.net/Articles/355546/rss <- interesting article.
<cprofitt> works with Ubuntu?
<Vantrax> you can create rooms for up to 20 with no licence
<Vantrax> under wine it does...
<Vantrax> not natively unfortunately
<cprofitt> crap... anything support LInux?
<Vantrax> they do have a mac version
<Vantrax> so a linux version should be a simple rebuild
<Vantrax> linux is only just starting to get into the education space
<cprofitt> doctormo, pleia2 lets work on -- the how over the next two days...
<doctormo> Nah, no wine solutions please, if required we'll just use skype.
<pleia2> skype is fine
<cprofitt> 9pm Friday -- for a Moodle training session
 * cprofitt has not skype
<cprofitt> I can do SIP though... just have to ask for permission
<pleia2> you get it from the internets, it's free :)
<pleia2> I can't do SIP
 * cprofitt thinks skype is evil
<cprofitt> pleia2, why not... ?
<doctormo> cprofitt: I agree and it would be my last choice, but sip solutions are dreadful still.
<cprofitt> I just use Ekiga
 * Vantrax knows skype is evil
<BiosElement> Mumble might be an option if needed.
<pleia2> cprofitt: complicated firewall for work already using my SIP ports and things, can't unconfigure it for a night
<pleia2> it would be a disaster
<cprofitt> ah...
<cprofitt> you work at night pleia2 ?
<doctormo> wow they only work over a set port, sounds rather bad.
<pleia2> cprofitt: as backup, yes
<pleia2> only 2 people in the company ;)
<pleia2> doctormo: well, my firewall is locked down pretty tight, I'd have to open non-default ports and let the traffic through, blahbalh all a huge hassle
<cprofitt> ok -- we can work on how to communicate...
<cprofitt> perhaps even use a real phone...
<doctormo> shouldn't need to open any ports tbh
<cprofitt> I thought ekiga worked w/o opening ports...
<cprofitt> pleia2, and doctormo you here?
<doctormo> cprofitt: sort of,
<pleia2> yeah
<cprofitt> see private -- got permission to use a sip line w/ regular phone
<cprofitt> we have to NOT abuse it
<hal14450> cprofitt, what's up?
<pleia2> hey there hal14450
<hal14450> hi all
<cprofitt> pleia2, and doctormo this is hal14450 who has offered to let us use his SIP
<cprofitt> I sent you the information in a private message
<hal14450> my pleasure
<doctormo> thanks hal14450
<cprofitt> I just wanted to introduce him... and vice versa
<pleia2> thanks hal14450 :)
<hal14450> i believe we've got a time limiter on it now so it may cut you off after 1.5 or 2 hours but you can call right back in
<hal14450> just try not to go too crazy since it costs me money
<hal14450> too crazy == 10 hours
<cprofitt> we will need 30 minutes to one hour hal14450
<cprofitt> thanks very much
<hal14450> no problem you're all very welcome
<cprofitt> hal14450, you know pleia2 anyway right?
<cprofitt> doctormo, is in the MA Loco and very active
<hal14450> indeed
<hal14450> i've read doctormo's blog more than a few times ;-)
<doctormo> thanks cprofitt, it's easier to be very active when you don't have a job.
<hal14450> and pleia2 hangs out in a lot of the channels i usually do
<cprofitt> pleia2, and doctormo do you both have an account on bodhi_zazen's test server?
<doctormo> Yes,
<pleia2> yeah
<hal14450> if you guys want i can set you up w/ an extension on the asterisk box so you can make ld calls for free it will take a few minutes and if you want voicemail that will require a valid email address
<hal14450> s/guys/guys and gals/
<pleia2> :)
<hal14450> pleia2, didn't want you feeling left out ;-)
<doctormo> Up to you of course, doctormo@gmail.com
<doctormo> But it sounds cool
<pleia2> I hate phones and already get free d so I'll pass ;) but using this for conference calls is great
<pleia2> s/d/ld
<hal14450> i've gotta bug jag to chown the conf files, he edits them as root and i only have a user login on that box lol
<hal14450> pleia2, the offer still stands if you ever change your mind
<pleia2> hal14450: thanks!
<hal14450> np yw
<hal14450> doctormo, i'll pm you the login details once i've sorted it out
<doctormo> hal14450: perfect,t hanks
<hal14450> np yw
<hal14450> if you have an ATA (Analog Telephone Adapter) it will work w/ that as well
<hal14450> doctormo, ping ck your pm please
 * Zachk18 waves to bodhizazen 
<bodhizazen> 'lo Zachk18
<Zachk18> bodhizazen, How dost it go with thee at this hour?
<bodhizazen> not too bad =)
<bodhizazen> you ?
<Zachk18> ah ok...
<Zachk18> mo0nykit, hi
<mo0nykit> hello Zachk18 !
<doctormo> pleia2: Bah, can't post a comment to your blog
<doctormo> pleia2: Just lots of openid errors for wordpress, launchpad openid and google login errors for google. :-(
<doctormo> ok done at last
<pleia2> doctormo: I don't use openid..
<travis_> !nick Raidsong
<Scbbdsg> Hallo, hier ein DAU. Ich hatte mal eine Knoppix DVD und hab mir dann erfolgreich suse 10 mit kde installiert. Wie und was für eine Version von Ubuntu wär für einen komplett neu aufgesetzten Rechner mit 1GB ram für mich sinnvoll?
<Scbbdsg> english?
<pleia2> Deutsch?
<pleia2> Scbbdsg: #ubuntu-de :)
<Scbbdsg> Danke!
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-07
<Vantrax> Grats on the CC pleia2
<pleia2> Vantrax: thank you :)
<cprofitt> ?
<pleia2> cprofitt: community council!
<cprofitt> ah...
<cprofitt> meeting right?
<pleia2> elections
<cprofitt> where?
<pleia2> oh, they started a couple weeks ago, I was a nominee and now I'm a member :)
<cprofitt> where does one vote?
<pleia2> mark sent out ballots to all ubuntu members a couple weeks ago, voting closed this morning
<cprofitt> odd... I do not believe I got one.
<pleia2> :\
<cprofitt> how was it addressed?
<pleia2> let's see..
<pleia2> from: Mark Shuttleworth, CIVS poll supervisor <mark@ubuntu.com>
<pleia2> to: my default launchpad email addres
<cprofitt> I wanted to vote for you and bodhi_zazen
<pleia2> subject: CIVS Poll now available for voting: Ubuntu Community Council 2009
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen wasn't on the ballot :(
<cprofitt> :-(
<cprofitt> I thought he was
<pleia2> and I made it!
<pleia2> the ballot only had 12 names
<cprofitt> grats
<pleia2> thanks :)
<cprofitt> no record of it...
<pleia2> aw
<cprofitt> I have to check the stupid spam folder on-line for my ISP
<Vantrax> lol
<cprofitt> what date ?
<Vantrax> btw pleia2 swoody is going for ubuntu membership
<Vantrax> I probably wont be there but he has my full backing
<pleia2> Vantrax: hm, for some reason I thought he was already a member
<Vantrax> nope
<pleia2> noted :)
<Vantrax> but he should be
<cprofitt> pleia2, what date was the email on?
<pleia2> cprofitt: sept 22nd
<cprofitt> there it is in my junk mail folder on the ISP -- I gotta figure out how to turn that off
<cprofitt> I would prefer to have my program handle it
<Vantrax> pity
<Vantrax> but popey and pleia2 got in so im happy
<Vantrax> anyway afk a bit
<cprofitt> Yes... I just want to contribute and be a part... and not getting the email...
<cprofitt> gah
<pleia2> darn email, unreliable thing
<cprofitt> nah... just Time Warner
<cprofitt> with their before it gets to your email spam filter
<cprofitt> gotta go spend time with daughter
<cprofitt> bbl
<bodhi_zazen> pleia2: and you will make a fine member on the CC =)
<bodhi_zazen> And +1 on my support of swoody as well
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: thank you :)
<bodhi_zazen> FYI: I was going to put Zenbutnu on the CC agenda after the election, more a FYI, both for you and the CC
<bodhi_zazen> I send an email to Canonical re: trademark several weeks ago and have not heard back
<pleia2> response time for the trademark department tends to be slow
<bodhi_zazen> as I read the trademark page I do not see a violation as I am not selling Zenbuntu nor am I promoting it as a non-ubuntu distro
<bodhi_zazen> but that is more of a FYI then anything else
<pleia2> yeah, I think it's more useful as an FYI, I get the impression that they'll take action if there is an issue but mostly ignore things they think are fine
<bodhi_zazen> that has been my impression
<bodhi_zazen> they don't want to say yes as they wish to reserve the right to say no in the future
 * pleia2 nods
<bodhi_zazen> Based on my experience with this project it seems some on the CC wish to have a heads up on community projects, lol
<pleia2> yeah, they seemed to appreciate it when this team showed up :)
<Zachk18> well understandably so
<swoody> hello again everyone :)
<pleia2> hey swoody
<swoody> completely forgot that I didn't add this channel after my last fresh install :(
<swoody> hello pleia2 :)
<pleia2> welcome back :)
<swoody> how are you this evening?
<pleia2> doing good
<swoody> oh it's good to be back :)
<pleia2> you?
<swoody> oh I can't complain, thank you :)
<Zachk18> heya swoody
<swoody> hello Zachk18 :)
<swoody> and congrats again on becoming a BT member!
<Zachk18> ty
<pleia2> swoody: your email address always makes me hungry
<swoody> pleia2, heh, me too :)
<swoody> sushi's good any time of day!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> yum yum sushi, I could go for some sushi
<Vantrax> mmmm sushi.... sashimi....
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-08
<Beastmanh1> Anyone here?
<bodhizazen> yep =)
<bodhizazen> what you need ?
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-09
 * Zachk18 is back (gone 00:00:23)
 * Zachk18 is away: Going to bed....back around 8:00 A.M.
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-10
<pleia2> oh hm, has anyone heard from cproffit about the moodle training we tentatively had scheduled for tonight?
<pleia2> cprofitt: hey!
<cprofitt> hey pleia2
<pleia2> are we doing a moodle call thingy tonight?
<cprofitt> yes...
<cprofitt> sorry...
<cprofitt> my kids just stopped misbehaving and I just got on
<cprofitt> was it 8pm or 9pm we were shooting for?
<pleia2> 9pm, I was just wondering, you're not late :)
<cprofitt> phew
<cprofitt> sounds good.
<pleia2> I haven't seen doctormo talk about it though
<cprofitt> I am ready willing and able
<pleia2> and I was hoping to tag along with your conversation, I still need to read the moodle documentation :( bad pleia2
<cprofitt> You and I can do it if doc is not here
<pleia2> I should probably be better prepared
<cprofitt> nah... its ok
<pleia2> hm, still no doctormo!
<cprofitt> I am still up for training you at least...
<pleia2> ok, how should I prepare?
 * pleia2 gets logged into learn.ufbt.net
<cprofitt> http://learn.ufbt.net/course/view.php?id=7
<pleia2> ok, it's clear to me that I don't even know how to TAKE a moodle class
<pleia2> what do I click on? I just see a bunch of lines
<pleia2> hehe
<cprofitt> pleia2, are you on the conference yet?
<pleia2> no, have to dial in at 9:01
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> you went to the link I gave you
<pleia2> yes
<cprofitt> in the upper right had corner there should be a 'turn editing on'
<cprofitt> button... click that
<doctormo> Hello
<cprofitt> for editing...
<cprofitt> hey doctormo - http://learn.ufbt.net/course/view.php?id=7
<pleia2> ok
<cprofitt> I would like to wait until we conference...
<cprofitt> then I can go over all the 'parts'
<pleia2> alright :)
<pleia2> oh, maybe the course I should be "taking" is the one with the videos?
<doctormo> http://imagebin.ca/view/s3GrgK3V.html <- I'm not at home, I've just exited from a Carnival in Cambridge.
<doctormo> But I'm here at a cafe to do this lesson, 9:00pm exactly
<cprofitt> no -- I want to walk you through this stuff...
<pleia2> ok, it's after 9, I'll call in now
<cprofitt> in conference
<cprofitt> you dialing in doctormo ?
<doctormo> no
<doctormo> wait
<doctormo> Some complexity with my location
<doctormo> cprofitt, pleia2: can either of you remind me of the phone number and details? trying to find the email
<cprofitt> see private
<doctormo> thanks cprofitt
<cprofitt> http://learn.ufbt.net/course/view.php?id=3
<pleia2> call just went silent for me
 * pleia2 dials back in
<doctormo> pleia2: you back yet?
<pleia2> yep!
<pleia2> cprofitt: oh hey, are you going to be at the waterloo release party?
<cprofitt> pleia2, no... its on a Sunday... during football season
<pleia2> cprofitt: gah! :( but I will be there!
<cprofitt> yes, another missed opportunity to meet you... :-(
<pleia2> psh, football, I see how it is :)
<cprofitt> very sorry... but I have not missed a Buccaneers game in six years
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok ok
<cprofitt> I hope you really got some value out of the call...
<pleia2> oh I did, it was great :)
<cprofitt> here is the site I spoke about -- http://www.classroom20.com/
<cprofitt> its EDU and mostly K-12...
<cprofitt> http://community.k12opensource.com/
<cprofitt> that is the other one
<pleia2> ah ok, I'd seen the http://community.k12opensource.com/
<cprofitt> yea.. they talk a bit about Moodle as well.
<doctormo> Evening all
<bodhizazen> 'lo doctormo
<doctormo> bodhizazen: How's it going bodi, haven't seen you around much.
<bodhizazen> I've been quiet on this channel =)
<doctormo> :-)
<cprofitt> pleia2, you around?
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-11
<shadeslayer> ravimaggon: dude.... just type /join #ubuntu
<pleia2> cprofitt: sorry, wasn't around much yesterday
<cprofitt> no problem
#ubuntu-learning 2010-10-12
<pleia2> doctormo: we should like, re-ignite writing courses here someday
<pleia2> we're just going to put them all in open office!
<doctormo> pleia2: Ahem, libre office
<doctormo> Who knows, libre office might be able to improve enough to do that.
<pleia2> well, whatever :)
<doctormo> lol
<pleia2> being stuck on mallard vs docbook vs asciidoc vs crayons on paper is sad
<doctormo> But yes I agree, we should start with taking openweek logs and writing them into classes.
 * pleia2 nods
#ubuntu-learning 2010-10-17
<venilsurya> Hi
#ubuntu-learning 2011-10-11
<braiam> --help
#ubuntu-learning 2014-10-08
<eros> hey
